# Naruto: Alternate Dimensions



## Vergil (Mar 27, 2011)

*The Real world.*

The Large Hadron Collider had always received bad press, attempting to create the God particle and other such things that were surrounded by sensationalism. However on a fateful day a small earthquake rattled the finely tuned instrument and the dark matter that was being investigated started to show some strange properties. An invisible mass started to form and it silently exploded, seemingly damaging nothing. It had done something and though at the time the scientists could not figure out what, the effects of which were to be mankind?s most turbulent time. 


*The Shinobi World*

Forest Beside the Hokage Mountain


Peace never lasts, this was especially true in the shinobi world which had seen many devastating wars and even in the calm waters of peace, the storm was never far off. This such episode was the result of the Kurohara clan, a fanatical religious group that based their beliefs on the visions of a mad shinobi. The shinobi, Shiraishi Kurohara was plagued by visions of an impossible world. He saw things he called ?cars?, ?aeroplanes?. He experienced music the likes of which he had not ever heard and smells which were unidentifiable to him.  He saw wars that were mind boggling and made the ones in their own history books seem insignificant.

The visions were not without their consequences. They put a strain on his mind that made him more eccentric with each passing week and his son was the one who had to deal with him. His mother had left, exhausted with his growing obsession with his ?own little dream world?, and left Sora to deal with him. The boy had a deep resentment; continually made fun of for his father and denied any resemblance of a normal life, he clenched his fists in hatred every time his father would start to tell him of what he had seen recently. 

But like anything, if enough pressure is applied, it snaps. The house was filthy, his father had simply laid in bed, staring at the ceiling, meanwhile 15 year old Sora was the one keeping everything together as he brought in money from his work as a shinobi. The burden was heavy for him and as soon as his father started talking about what he had seen today, Sora flipped.

?My son?.that world?.they have started to build something that could build a bridge between our worlds?I have to??

?You have to shut up! Father, I am sick of hearing about these stupid visions of yours! Do you know what I have to deal with outside?! You have dragged the Kurohara name through the mud and it?s something that I cannot deal with anymore!? Sora shouted, almost shrieked. Shiraishi simply stared at the ceiling, reaching out towards it, barely acknowledging his son. Sora clenched his fists and without another word he left the house.

He stayed at a friends house for a few days and having calmed down went to his home only to find it was no longer there. In it?s place was a building the likes of which he had never seen before. Sora stepped backwards and fell on his ass as he looked in disbelief at it. A huge building made of grey stone. It looked like some sort of palace. In front of it was two or three strange mechanical things with 4 wheels on them 

?Wh?what is this!?? Sora scrambled up and ran to get help, not seeing the high school students who were peering out of the window. He turned to go straight to his sensei?s house but then noticed a whole host of other buildings and even a tunnel with what looked like a derailed train. Sora had no idea what to do. He had to tell the Hokage.

?Wh-what just happened?? Jacob said as he stared at the huge open forest. ?Jesus, where am I??


*The Real World*


*New York*

Dante felt the entire house shake as he sat in the toilet taking a dump. The next thing he knew some sort of vehicle came crashing through his wall. Chuunin or not, no-one, not even the Hokage is prepared when their trousers are around their ankles.

?What the fuck!? Dante shouted as he pulled up his trousers as fast as he could. More of the vehicles came through but crashed into the other one. Dante looked out his new panoramic window and saw the most bizarre sight he had ever seen; There were lights, thousands of them, all around him, moving and blinking and turning; Buildings that seemed impossibly huge; People staring with their mouths open. He looked to his sides, and there were buildings he was more familiar with. Most from Konoha but some he recognised from other countries. Shinobi were stood with their weapons at the ready, most notably Minami who was looking around like a feral cat. Some were looking at their hands. Whatever had happened he was not alone. He needed to get battle ready. 

?Byakugan!? Nothing happened. ?Byakugan!? he tried again and still nothing

?Oh this is great!? he said.


----------



## River Song (Mar 28, 2011)

Hikari 
Hikari sat in the Kazekage's office filling out paper work on the new batch of Gennin from the accademy. Signing the last paper she streched her arms over her head. "Thank go thats over"she mumbled letting out a stiffled yawn. Then there was a knock on her door, "Come in"she called falsely in a airy voice to the knocker. He entered holding a batch of paper work that was at least twice the size of the completed files on her desk. " Are you finished, good these are the papers for the chunnin exam" he said, he didn't realy aprove of the councils decision of Kazekage but he was stuck working with her. "Your bloody kidding me aren't you"she said her mask of ignorance falling.

Then an earthquake ratled through the building. The Kazekage quickly drew her tessen and jamp out of her balcony onto what seemed to be a moving metal box. In suprise she jamp of it and sent a gust of wind causing it to fly away. She quickly glanced at her surroundings, their was buildings from Suna Konoha and the other viliage's bu there was a huge portion of a world she had never seen. The moving boxes everywhere and bright light glaring around ger from buildings and other places.​


----------



## Kuno (Mar 28, 2011)

*Kiya/Tora...*

?Home...finally...?  The blonde woman let herself fall backward on the soft bed that would soon bring her sweet dreams.  ?Mmmm...?  She moaned happily curling herself around her pillow.  ?And, I get a whole week off...?  Heavy eyes began to droop as her breathing became regular.  Unfortunately the repose only lasted a few moments before the house around her began to shake causing her green eyes to snap wide open.

?It wasn't me Kiya!  I swear!?  Another voice came from down the hall as the shaking stopped.

?It was just-? Kiya began to call back to her roommate but was cut off as she heard loud beeping sounds, weird mechanical noises like those a ship or train would make though none would have been near by.

?Holy mother of shit Kiya!?  again the voice came from the front, an edge of panic seeping in.

?What's wrong Tora??  The blonde jumped from the bed and rushed the other girl's side.

The two childhood friends stood frozen in front of the window in their front room.  Their eyes trying to help their brain absorb the world that would only come out of their dreams.


*Heather...*

?Looking hot.?  The red headed woman said to the reflection before her.  The mirror showing her how the work of the last hour had shaped up.  Her hair hung loosely down her back in ringlets.  Her eyes were surrounded in black giving her a smokey seductive look.  The only thing left was deep scarlet to be traced on her lips.  

Picking up the tube she placed color against her mouth, then her room began to shake, not good for one holding a tube of lipstick near their face.  The color dyed her lips and about a good two inches of skin around them.  ?If this because of that little blue haired bitch downstairs again...?  Heather growled grabbing a wet cloth and began to wipe her face as she moved to her front door.  ?This time she will get it.? Heather flung the portal open then froze.  Before her was a landscape she had never known and things she could have never imagined.


*Alexander...*

The grass beneath his feet was a bright green, had recently been cut, a fact that you could not only see but smell in the air.  Goal posts were at each end of the field while a black circular track surrounded it.  ?This is one for the history books folks!  The score is tied, ten seconds on the clock, only enough time for one play!  Can they do it?  Can Alexander Johanson lead his team to victory??  A lone figure stood on the field and lowered his body the brown football held in his hand settled on the ground.  ?Blue forty-two!  Blue forty-two!?  The man looked first to his left then his right.  ?Hut!  Hut!?  He screamed jumping up and looking around, his arm back and ready to throw the ball.  ?It is a fake!  It is a fake!?  He then dropped the ball and kicked it toward the goal posts from the thirty yard line.

Just as Alexander's foot made contact with the ball his world began to shake and bright light flashed.  ?The kick is so good it caused an earthquake!  The crowds go wild!?  He bellowed before making sounds as if their was a crowd around him.  Then the ground settled and Alex sighed.  ?Looks like the Hawks lose again...?  he grumbled noting the ball had swung wide.  ?I'm blaming this on the earthquake!  They are allowing a replay due to natural interference!  Will he do it this time?  Will he fake them again!?  Alex grabbed the ball and ran back to where he was, not realizing though the field was there nothing else was familiar.  


*Jacob/Shasta...*

A tall man with black hair stood in the second floor corridor of the University library.  He wore dark blue coveralls that only slightly showed the stains due to it's coloring.  A held a mop in one hand and the ear-buds to his Ipod in the other.  Quickly he slipped them into place then hit play.  A grin spread across his face as he heard the first few cords of the song.  

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxOOFywJFdY[/YOUTUBE]    





Tossing the mop from hand to the other he dipped it into the bucket then began to sing to the song.  ?Hellraiser...?  He sang, his voice was flat and off key but at that time of night there were few if anybody around.  Jacob quickly went about his job, mopping the hall and emptying waste baskets.

Suddenly the ground began to shake.  ?Whoa...?  Jacob muttered looking at the floor watching the laces on his old work-boots flopping around.  It was then that the janitor grinned again.  ?Jump!?  He yelled always wondering if you could feel a quake if you were in the air.  But, as they say gravity always wins, he landed with a resounding thud back onto the soles of those heavy shoes.  Jake then saw a crack spread out before him.  ?What the...?  He looked over his shoulder to see another one just before the floor gave out.  ?SHIT!?  He screamed falling in a pile of dust, acoustic tile, floor tile and some strange things that nestled into the floor.  

Landing he thudded off of one bookcase then bounced into another, causing each to begin rocking before falling away.  It then triggered a domino effect, all the other cases fell spilling their treasures onto the floor.  Before long all the crashing settled and silence once again fell upon the room before a girl rushed up to him.  ?Are you okay??  She asked causing him to look slightly dazed up at her.

?Dude...did you see that??

?Yes you have destroyed the library!?  Shasta's voice broke in outrage.

?Yeah.  But, did you see that??

?You must have hit your head...?

?That was freaking AWESOME!?  Jacob jumped to his feet looking for a high five from the girl, one that would never come.  ?Damn though...I'm going to have to pay for that...?  He then looked up at the gaping hole.  

?It was the earthquake not you I'm sure.?  Shasta sighed looking around them.  Neither realizing that the earthquake changed the landscape more than they realized and it didn't necessarily cause the damage.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 29, 2011)

*Minami/Dante*

The shinobi were tense and disorientated, not that Minami was a cool customer either. On the black surface where the vehicles were, all the people had gotten out and now were shouting at them in some strange language. Their emotions were clear enough, they had moved on from being shocked and stunned to being angry. 

Minami slowly made her way to Dante, who's hand was planted on the sword on his back. "Uh...Dante what do we..."

Before she could finish her sentence Dante jumped. Around 2ft. 

"Shit. We have no chakra here. None." Dante was also looking at his hands

"Shouldn't we be dead then?" Minami said, slightly alarmed.

"Uh....sure. Wait, do we die when we run out of chakra?"

"You're a freaking chuunin and you didn't know that?!" Minami said incredulously

"Relax, I'm joking. You know lightening the mood up a little." he winked and made a move for his sword, about to point it in the air and do his whole 'Dante has arrived' things

"Wait wait wait wait! If you draw your weapon you'll freak out these guys. We have no idea what they are capable of and without our chakra we're sitting ducks. Besides they don't even understand you." Minami clamped onto Dante's arm

Dante looked around. Some people were taking pictures. He was going to be god damned if he wasn't going to pose. He spun away from Minami and bounded up what was left of his house. There was a collective gasp, though he couldn't use his chakra to jump he could still do things that normal folk could not. At least he still had the basics. 

All their devices were on him, it seemed they were pointing their phones at him too. That...was strange. Did they want him to say something to the people on the other side of it? He would really yell this one and breathed in. The air was foul, so much dirtier than the clea air of Konoha. He suppressed his cough and began his entrance

"Dante! Has Arrived!" he shouted pointing his finger to the evening sky and flinging his head back. He looked at Tora and Kiya and winked at them. 

It was then all the shinobi turned their head. The sirens were approaching. They were different from the ones in Konoha but they knew what they meant.

Dante leaped down and went to Kiya. "Sooo, what do we do sexy? We run or what? You're the elite jounin here so I guess we follow your lead huh?" Dante was scheduled to have his jounin test the following day, he had been putting it off as he could not be bothered with the added responsibility. He'd been on a few missions with Kiya as the jounin leader, he didn't mind, their power level was around the same but Dante had serious personality faults that made him too unpredictable to be much higher than a chuunin. He knew that and openly admitted it. 

He spotted Heather with her lipstick all over her face and nudged Tora's ribs to point it out to her, barely able to keep his laughter in.

"Whatever we do, we need to do it quickly. Should we split up too? It's a fairly large group so we'll be easily spotted, especially how we are dressed. Though without our powers it's a lot more dangerous if we do split up. I still think we should stick together." Minami said

"No way! We should split up and meet at some common location. That way we can do reconnaisance too." Dante said

"And where would we meet up genius? We don't know anything about this place or what the natives are capable of. I think that's the Kazekage there too, I know Konoha is on friendly terms with the Sand but still, it is an shinobi from a different country, I don't know if we should work together or.."

"I don't know about that but as for the natives I think we'll be ok, they seemed impressed that I could get to the roof of my poor house so quickly - the majority of them seem like ordinary folk. Just meet up say, I dunno, the biggest building or largest body of water in the city. But whatever, it's your call Kiya." Dante said stretching out, with Minami looking at her too. 

The police cars were now visible.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 29, 2011)

Konoha

Jacob was scared. A group of people had started to congregate in front of the school. The lights were off and he was sat peering out of the window. His supervising teacher had gone out for a cigarette and Jacob was hoping he was going to come back. 

He saw a glint of metal as the men and women edged forward towards them. They were dressed like something out of a movie. There was too much for Jacob to even imagine what was going on. All he knew was that there was no power, a group of scary looking guys coming towards him and the outside scenery had changed from concrete to forest in a blink of an eye.

All of a sudden the people in the front had disappeared, he could see some extremely quick movement but it was difficult to follow. Before he could react a strong arm was around his throat, pushing him back to a very sharp object in his back

“Which village are you from?” the voice said. It was the strangest thing, the words were different but he could understand them. What the hell was going on?

“Uh…uh…Edinburgh..?” he stammered, “Please don’t kill me…” he whimpered

“Which country!?” he barked, his grip tightening.

“Scotland!” Jacob replied in a girlish shriek. 

“Outside now!” the man shouted and dragged him to where the others were. “Status report.”

“There are a whole bunch of these types of buildings dotted all over Konoha. Most have people in them, they are scared and confused. I don’t think they are much of a threat.” He was a small man, smaller than Jacob with an incredibly stocky build. He had a concerned look on his face yet had a jovial light in his eyes.

“We’ll see. Take this one to interrogation. I want every ounce of information out of him.” He pushed him to the short man and Jacob turned to see just who exactly his aggressor was. A huge man with steel cable like arms and a man who was as tall as the short guy was short. He had a stone cold eyes and long black hair, tied up at the back, as well as a a tattoo on each arm of various animals.

*“That won’t be necessary.”* A soft feminine voice said. *“Please forgive our rudeness,”*

Jacob looked to see who said the kind words. A woman. A beautiful woman, who had an impossible amount of grace around her. Her smile was kind and warm and her eyes were the sort you could fall into and never want to leave.

“Dear dear, looks like the Hokage’s got another admirer.” The short man said. 

“Hokage-sama, you should not be outside. The situation is unknown. This could have been an attack by an enemy. We still don’t know that it is not!” the huge man said.

*“Nonsense, this is my village and I cannot simply stay holed up in my office. I am quite capable of taking care of myself Agard-kun.”* She said sternly but softly. Jacob felt at ease with her around. She came towards him and leaned over, looking him in the eye. She was tall and slender, maybe a half ft taller than Jacob. Her long black hair was tied in a ponytail, which came off her shoulder as she leaned.

*“What’s your name?” *she asked, his heart skipped a beat

“Uh…Jacob Stenson…Ma’am.”  He had never used ma’am before but she carried such an air of importance than he felt it right to.

*“Jacob-kun. I have never heard that name before. It is very unique.”* She said, mistaking is first name for his last. *“Team 7 and 9 could you please bring all the people here so I may address them. Please do so gently.”* There was a flash of movement from within the trees, it seemed as if there were many hidden eyes within the forest. 

The teams went to round up whoever was in Konoha.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 30, 2011)

*Kiya/Tora/Heather...*

The blonde let her eyes flicker between the two, listening to what each had to say before she looked out at the other shinobi.  Opening her mouth, Kiya was ready to give orders but was cut off before the words could even leave her mouth.

“Who in the hell said she is in charge?!” a husky voice demanded as Heather came down to where the group was.

“She outranks the rest of us.” Blue hair was tossed backward when the girl crossed her arms in a huff.

“I think this situation is a bit different.”  Heather wiped the last of the lipstick off of her mouth, making it looked bruised by some brutal kiss.

“This isn't a time to argue.  We have more important things to deal with.”  Kiya sighed while gesturing to the immediate situation and the music of sirens coming ever closer.  

“Yeah whatever...”  Heather flipped her hair over her shoulder defiantly, also crossed her arms, and gave a sweeping glare.

“I don't care what nation they are from, we are in the same situation.”  Kiya rubbed her fingers on the bridge of her nose, her mind racing over what to do.  “Gather any shinobi that will listen but don't take too much time convince them to follow.”  Her mind was normally quick unfortunately the particular set of circumstances was never covered in any type of meeting and she was a bit bogged down with confusion.

“So are we going to separate?”  Tora asked looking around.

“Yes and no.”

“Huh?”  the girl looked at her childhood friend, never the sharpest kunai in the shed, this really confused her.

“We will spread out a bit, just fanning out, some taking either sides of the buildings...”  Kiya gestured to her sides.  “And, we will head...”  the woman looked around, for once she had no idea which direction was North let alone the lay out of the city.  “Um...”

“See she can't even tell what direction to go.” Heather smirked at Kiya's obvious discomfort.

“Neither do you!  Stop acting so high and mighty!”  Tora snapped slamming her foot down.  It took a couple of seconds to register that her foot didn't go through any substance, and instead stopped cold.  A strange look came over the kunoichi before she grabbed her foot and began to bounce around on the other leg.  “OW! OW! OW! OW! OW!” she cried the others looking at her stunned.

“Nothing works here...”  Kiya and Heather looked on in shock.  Nothing had withstood the power of Tora's hands and feet.

“Shit...”  Kiya realized then that they had to move fast.  She pointed down the road behind them.  “Head that way until we find some wide open areas.  Some trees or something.  We need to get off these crowded streets!”  Kiya looked toward the other Ninja.  "Minami take Tora and go to the right.  Dante take Heather and head toward the left.  Make sure you gather as many other Shinobi as you can!  Let's go!”  Kiya then whirled around and talked to a couple of other groups.  

“Come on Minami!  Let's go!”  Tora jumped into the air and headed toward another group.

“Why do you get to decide who I go with?  Why do I have to go with him?  Do you really enjoy pissing me off?!”  Heather screamed but Kiya was already moving on, firm in her decisions.  “Bitch.  Come on asswipe let's go.”  She then growled and rushed to their left.

It didn't take long before the shinobi were on the move.


----------



## River Song (Mar 30, 2011)

Yata

Today was supost to be a normal day but no, there had to be an earthquake and he had, to end up in the midle of what seemed to be another country. Now he was watching another Scot being adressed by these oddly dressed people. To put it simply Ross was not amused. He decided to speak up. "Tell me what is going on" he demanded crossing his arms and putting one foot infront of another; his signature bitch pose.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 1, 2011)

Dante

“Big bit of grass got it. Ugh this would be so much easier if I had my Byakugan.” Heather looked utterly irritated and glared at Dante. “Yeah, intimidation would work a lot better if you didn’t have lipstick all over your face.”

The red coat was already off down a street, barely waiting for Heather. Dante had no idea what anything was around him, the vehicles had stopped where his house was, but down this street they were moving, and fairly fast. The pavement looked utterly crowded and impossible to move at pace on. There was no choice but to leap on top of each vehicle.

“Police! Freeze!” a voice from his side shouted. He didn’t understand the words but the body language was clear. The man had his hand on his side on some sort of black device, the look on his face was aggressive and nervous. He’d seen the look before in his genin; those that fought simply to survive and out of fear. The way he was dressed too was strangely different from the others around him. 

He glanced at Heather, wondering what she would do. She had always been a wild card, more so than even Dante. It would be easy to take him out, he was so full of openings and was hesitant. One thing was for sure, they were faster and more agile than the majority of the people here. The weapon he had on his side was a concern though, he had no idea what it was capable of.

“Run?” he asked Heather. “Or should we just bash him around a bit.” Dante smirked, his fingers twitching for his sword.

*Minami*

“Oh my God! Look at all these clothes!” Tora and Minami had somehow found themselves in a department store. “Oh look look! Perfume!” she ran to the lady selling the scents. 

“Good evening! Is there anything in particular you were looking for?”

Minami smiled and shrugged her shoulders as she stared wide eyed at all the pretty bottles. The lady gave her small piece of white card. Minami looked at it puzzled. The lady smiled and held it to her nose, and Minami twigged on. She smelled the card and her eyes opened wide.

“Tora! Holy shit smell this! I’ve never smelt anything like this!” But Tora was gone. In the distance she heard a clatter and a small scream. “So much for blending in.”  Minami chuckled.

*
Chinatown, New York
Vergil*

He had been on a reconnaissance mission to the outskirts of the Wind country. The objective was to investigate a cave in the South where there was a rumour of a cave that held some item of value. He had reached the cliff and was staring down at the ocean, planning his descent when, in a blink of an eye and a shudder beneath his feet, was transported to another place. His first instinct was that it was a genjutsu, though the complexity of it was incredible. He was in a city, a large and filthy one. He barely noticed the Chinese letters in lights, or the cars nor the strange black surface he was on. All he saw was the two groups of people, both pointing various contraptions at each other. Vergil knew they were weapons of sorts. The group on his left were all in uniform, behind some sort of white vehicle with flashing red and blue lights at the top – a police force or military perhaps. The group on the right were criminals. He could tell that by their demeanour, a look he was well accustomed to seeing. One person stood out. A woman with a look about her that exuded violence and death. Both groups had frozen as Vergil had appeared out of thin air.

“Byakugan.” He said under his breath, but nothing happened. Even in the most powerful genjutsu done by Tenshi-sama, he could activate his bloodline. This was no genjutsu, it was something much worse. He could not feel any chakra within him, he felt oddly powerless. He felt for his katana by his side. It was there and empowered him once more. He knew that any move he made would provoke the fight once more. He flexed his thigh muscles and was satisfied that they would do as he bid.

Vergil idly put his hand in his back pouch. His weapons were also present. His movements were fluid. He dropped the smokebomb which exploded as it hit the ground, instantly concealing him. There was a shout of surprise and a series of loud explosions from either side. Vergil’s eyes widened as the small projectiles flew past him from either side. A series of kunai flew out of the smoke, embedding effortlessly through the skulls of 5 police officers, followed quickly by Vergil who landed on the vehicle they had taken cover behind. Before the police could readjust their aim, Yamato had sliced through the remaining three officers who screamed and shot wildly into the air. Vergil finished the job, decapitating the wounded and resheathing his sword, having flung the blood off the blade.

“friend…that ….he just took out that entire squad…” “What the fuck is he?” “That was fucking awesome.” The whispers turned more audible as they realised what had happened. Vergil looked to his victims and dismissed them as weak. His glance went sideways to the girl who looked irritated. She bounded over the cover of their own dirty red vehicle and stormed towards the swordsman.

“Mion! What the fuck are you..” one man barked

“Shut up dude, she’ll waste you!” a hoarse whisper followed.

Mion got within 3 ft of the white haired man and pointed two guns at him.

“Who the fuck do you think you…” Mion growled

“What is this place?” Vergil interrupted in a calm voice.

“Japanese huh?” Mion replied fluently. Though her family were Chinese, being part of an asian gang meant that learning a variety of languages that the police could not understand was an advantage. “This is our fucking turf and I have to know who you are working for. You’re not the cops, that’s for sure. You from another gang? How did you just appear..” 

“That did not answer my question woman. What is this place, I won’t ask a third time.” He said, still barely looking at her.

Mion got a chill. He was strong and had an incredible presence around him, enough to make her ignore the ‘woman’ comment. She narrowed her eyes. “This is Chinatown, New York. Who are you?”

“No-one that concerns you.” Vergil started walking off. The words meant nothing to him. He had to find a way out of whatever this was

“Wait right there shithead. You can’t just come on to our turf, cut up a bunch of police and expect us to take the blame. We’re gonna have the whole damn force after us now.”

Vergil stayed quiet and kept walking. Mion sneered.

A bullet fired and grazed Vergil’s cheek drawing blood. Vergil stopped and turned. “I am Hyuuga Vergil. What’s your name?” Vergil asked evenly.

“Mion Hawke. Why suddenly so forthcoming?”

“There are not many that can wound me and I sense that you are at least a worthy opponent. I ask the names of all that will give me a test.” Vergil said. “Prepare yourse..”

Mion didn’t wait and fired the first in what would be a memorable exchange.


*Konoha*

*“This is Konoha. The hidden village of the leaf country.”* The Hokage  addressed the crowd by talking to Jacob. *“My name is Syusuke Megumi I should explain that in our land we say our last name first, followed by our given name.”* Megumi smiled, her eyes turned a misty grey as she looked deep inside him. Jacob wondered what was going on and became a little frightened. What was she? An alien?

*"Please do not be scared. I am human and not an alien."* Megumi smiled

“uh…I…how did you know that I…?” Jacob stammered having previously though that it was strange that she called him

*“It is my bloodline ability. Let’s just say my superpower. I can read the thoughts of others. I apologise for invading your thoughts however the safety of my people come first and I must use every advantage I have to ensure they remain safe.”* She said with a smile and a bow.

“I…what?” Jacob was totally confused. This was a dream. He knew now that it was.

“Ichigo-san, what do you see.” Jacob looked at another black haired man who Megumi was addressing. This one had the scariest eyes he had seen. They were completely white and had massive veins popping out the side of his head. It was a dream, just a dream. Calm down.

“This…my God.” He said looking at Jacob as if he were a bomb, “The chakra this boy has, it is almost as high as the jounins. All of them do.”

*“My, that is quite a power you have there.”* Megumi said laughing.

“Hokage-sama we should not be taking this threat lightly!” Agard said clenching his fists.

*“Do not fret. I have read this boy’s mind, there is nothing but terror and a little bit of lust. There is not a single malicious thought within this group”* She smiled, Jacob went red and looked to the ground and thought about hairy ankles *“He is genuinely confused and afraid. Still we shall be precautious. They will remain in the forest and we shall cordon the area off and keep guards on them at night. During the day though they can roam as they wish.”*

“Hokage-sama…!” Agard objected

*“Agard-kun. Please do not undermine my authority. You know that makes me slightly irritated.”* With that Agard bowed and stepped back.

*“Feel free to explore our city. You may find some interesting things. I should tell you that the world you are accustomed to is completely different from ours."* Megumi said, suppressing her shock at the images she had taken from Jacob's head, but she did not want to alarm the others as they were tense enough as it was.

She let Jacob go who immediately went to the group that was gathered. "I think...I think I'll just stay in the school...." he said and looked at the kid who had his arms crossed with a Scottish accent


----------



## Kuno (Apr 3, 2011)

*Heather...*

The kunoichi was brooding over the situation her eyes narrowed in a glare then Dante.  “Bastard...”  She growled rubbing her face once more, trying to get rid of the traces of lipstick.  The red head looked at the shinobi that joined her and Dante as they ran.  They were almost all seasoned warriors but still fear and confusion were written on their faces.  This was an unknown factor that they had never come across.

The amount of people on the streets were almost unfathomable, Konoha even at its busiest was never this crowded.  Though the language they spoke was as foreign to her as some monkey grunting, just as the monkey the tones and body language was pretty easy to follow especially with the man that obviously carried some authority.  The piece of metal he held in his hand was curious and Heather wanted a closer look even if it seemed a bit dangerous.

“Do you always think with your sword?”  Heather rolled her eyes at Dante's comment.  “Some times you have to do things with a little different finesse.”  The man's style had always been too flashy for Heather but internally she would admit he had style, though it would be a secret she kept to her death.  Bounding across the metal carriages Heather landed not to far from the man.  

Wild eyes tried to follow all of the strangely dressed people, though in the back of his mind something about them rang familiar.  Now wasn't the time to think about that.  “Freeze!  Don't move or I'll shoot!”  He bellowed.

Heather walked up calmly behind him, his attention was on the others that were jumping from car to car having heard Kiya.  With a quick slam of her hand to the back of the man's head and he crumpled unconscious to the ground. “Watch and you might learn something once in a while.”  The kunoichi then reached down and grabbed the weapon, trying to hold it the way it's previous owner had been.  “It's heavy but feels...”  She pulled the small trigger ever so gently not knowing anything.

Her scream joined others that came from around her even as the report was echoing off the buildings, a small chuck of white hair floating slowly toward the car at Dante's feet.  “I could get use to it here.”  her grin was slightly sinister as she once again began running.  Though now the streets were clear or people were laying on the ground in fear.  

*Tora...*

“So...much...for...OH!”  Tora was racing through the store, trying desperately to get the speed that she had before, to channel the chakra but nothing would happen.  Then she saw it, a section of clothing that made her practically squeal.  “SPANDEX!”  She screamed and pushed the chakra to her feet to come to a completely stop.

Unfortunately, Tora couldn't use her chakra, nor were ninja sandals good for stopping on the tile floors that this particular store contained.  “AAHHH!!!!”  She screamed unable to stop and plowed right into a display of running shoes.  The entire thing crumpled to the ground around her.  A few people stopped and stared at the unmoving pile.  

Then an explosion of shoes.  “I'm okay!  I'm okay!”  The girl said standing in the pile.  “Cool...shoes...”  She says looking down and quickly began to dig through for something she could wear.

*Kiya...*

“This really isn't good.”  Kiya sighed running a hand through her hair.  

“Shall we get going Kiya-san?”  A ninja asked, one that she had gone several missions with.  

“Yes.  All we can do is run...”  another sigh escaped her and she took off down the long wide street.  Monstrous machines of all colors and sizes stopped and people climbed out wondering what was going on, that some strange buildings had come to rest right in the middle of their road.  

Angry yells followed the group, people shaking fists or flipping them off, Kiya assumed because they were running on top of their machines.  “We have got to hurry...”  She looked from side to side, listening to the sounds of sirens getting ever closer.

*Shasta/Jake...*

“Whoa...It was an accident Dudes!”  Jacob yelled as people piled into the library, swords drawn and what looked like knives pointed at the pair.  “Don't worry Chicky.  I'll protect you!”  Jacob grinned slamming his thumb into his chest.

“Right.”  Shasta rolled her eyes and looked around her.  “He caused the damage.  I didn't do anything I was just studying...”  she held up her hands, finding their weapons a bit strange.  “Something's wrong...” whispering her mind began to race.  'No way.  This can't be that...'

“Wrong?  Dude, We had an earthquake!” Jake practically yelled, not catching the clue of maybe things should be said quietly.

With sword points they were rounded up and directed toward the exit and near a group that was growing ever larger.  They waited...

*Alex...Shasta/Jacob...*

From the trees men and women jumped onto the green field weapons drawn.  Slowly they approached the boy playing a strange game.  “Hi!”  he grinned finally noticing the people.  “I didn't think anyone was using the field today.”  His words were only met with glares.  “Really...I'm sorry I didn't know.  But, you can play with me!  Catch!”  Alexander threw the ball at the nearest person causing them to jump toward him in a rush.  “No you tackle the guy with the ball!”  He yelled as he went down.

It wasn't long before he was standing amongst a group of people that looked almost as confused as he did.  It was then that a woman that exuded authority and respect walked up and began to speak to one of the other guys that was in the front of the group.  Alex began to jump up and down trying to see what was going on.

“Dude.  They're looking at you funny.”  A tall dark haired guy said, his accent immediately gave him away as Californian.

“I'm just trying to see!”  Alex replied.  “What is going on?  I just got here.  What did I miss?”

“Not sure Dude.  Just a bunch of yammering.  Though she is pretty hot.”

“I...uh...”  Alex jumped again.

“Would you two shut up!  I'm trying to listen!”  Shasta spit out then a ninja came up behind them, placed a hand on Alex's shoulder and glared down at Shasta.  The thought that she was to blame bad her angrier and she glared toward the front of the group.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 5, 2011)

*Vergil*

The weapons were formidable but the skill of the user was even more so. Vergil had his basic training but without the chakra he realised that the young girl had the advantage. His only option was to take cover but Mion would barely let him rest, there was only the interval of Mion putting more projectiles into her weapon that Vergil had to press the attack. She knew the lay of the land, had an unknown weapon, and was only marginally physically weaker than he was. Vergil knew he would be fortunate to escape with his life, however it was exactly this sort of opponent that he thrived on. 

Mion’s latest barrage shot up the windows of car that Vergil had taken cover behind. One thing was for certain, he needed to get in close; there was no point having a sword if he was 10ft away from the target. The area was too open, he looked to a building on his left. She took 4 seconds to reload both weapons. Getting inside the building would even the playing field a little. The smaller places and the darkness could work more in his favour. However Vergil knew, as fast as he was, 4 seconds would not be enough to make it into the building.

Smoke bombs would not work and she could see enough of the kunai coming to dodge. In any of the shinobi countries she would be considered a jounin level. He had been counting the loud noises emanating from her weapons, the next 2 would be her last before she had to reload them.  A shower of broken glass, that followed the thunder of her weapons, rained on him; done on purpose no doubt to stall whatever she thought he had planned. Such tactics were smart but ineffective. He sprinted to the house, the only action that prevented him feeling like some scurrying cockroach was the single kunai aimed in between her eyes. Mion spun beautifully, not breaking her reload, however it gave Vergil the extra second for her to re-aim to slice open the door and dive in. A barrage of bullets followed him, one tearing through the skin on his right leg. He simply clenched his teeth as it entered and exited out of his right thigh. The warm blood trickled down his leg and the injury hampered his movement a great deal. A fearsome weapon indeed. He limped through the dark. The building appeared to have been occupied by someone but they were not in. The furnishings were strange as was the smell, though Vergil had not lived in a proper house for quite some time. The wilderness was his home and he preferred it that way. 

Mion was still outside, carefully observing the house. Vergil pulled out his metal wire, to which was attached a flash grenade, carefully placing it at the door of the living room. A basic trap, one to surprise and distract as opposed to outright kill. Vergil melded into the shadows, his hand on his sword as he waited for his prey.

The footsteps entered the house. Vergil’s ears perked up and his body waited to pounce. Closer they got to the trap. The footsteps were fearful. Hesitant. Could she be afraid? It seemed unlikely. Then, the trap triggered, a flash of blinding light filled the room and a man’s voice shouted in surprise. Mion had sent in a decoy. Vergil dived towards him as he held his head. Mion came bursting through the window firing as Vergil took cover behind the decoy. There was no hesitation as Mion fired into her comrade to get to her target. 

The swordsman pushed the carcass with great force towards her, catching her by surprise with his strength. The body knocked her off balance, giving Vergil the perfect opportunity to strike. He pounced, drew his sword and stopped it at her neck. He sneered in disappointment as did she. 

A draw. 

Mion had managed to impossibly twist her arm to aim the gun into Vergil’s ribcage, pinpointing where his heart would be had she fired. Both warriors looked at each other and retracted their weapons at the same time.

“How unsatisfying.” She said spitting at the ground and holstering her weapons. “Still, it would have been a shame to kill you.”

“Meaning?” Vergil said sheathing his sword

“Well, I could use someone like you. You’re obviously not from around here. I’ve not ever seen someone use a sword like you do. Normally they are just trying to be some character out of a manga or something. Whaddya say? You do a few jobs for me and I’ll keep you right.” She said flipping out a cigarette and lighting it up. 

Vergil stood and thought about it. This was a foreign land and as loathed as he was to admit it he could use an ally to get to know the lay of it. 

“Very well. We have an arrangement.” Vergil said coldly and shook hands with the girl. 

“Heh, welcome aboard. Now let’s get you patched up. I know a doctor that won’t ask names and is the best damn doc around.” The pair exited the house and walked to the anxious group of Mion gang.



*Dante*

He froze as the explosion deafened his ears and the bullet whistled past his ear. He wasn’t concerned about the fact that he almost died, it was the white hair that floated to the ground.

“Heather…what…what have you done?” he immediately drew his sword, much to the alarm of everyone around him, and checked his hair. 

“Oh thank fuck! It’s fixable!” he said breathing a sigh of relief. “For a moment there I was gonna take my sword and shave you bald.” 

Heather was smirking at the smoking weapon. “Here let me try it.” Dante said and reached for it. Heather was obviously not giving up her weapon and pulled it away from Dante, “Oh, so it’s like that huh? I guess we could play a little on our way to the park. If I catch you before we reach there then you give me that.”

Dante though wasn’t looking at the thing in her hand but rather the things behind her top. He grinned and pounced at her.


*Minami.*

She peered around to see Tora trying on some shoes. “Atta girl! That’s totally what I was going to do!” the salespeople however were slightly alarmed by it all. After all, the girl had burst into the store, gone careering into a display case and then proceeded to try on everything around her. They tentatively went towards the pair.

“Um, excuse me do you…uh…need any help?” they asked as Tora struggled to put on a shoe that was too small for her and then fell off the bench, with a short scream.

Minami looked at the girls. The way they were smiling, they were obviously salespersons not that she could convey any sort of sentence to them so she just gave her a confident thumbs up. Of course that just confused everyone.

Tora squealed in joy. “They fit! Look! Look!”

Minami turned to see Tora in some very odd looking shoes. “That’s great and all but I don’t think we can pay for these. I mean we don’t have any money…..” Just then, there was some shouting as the police officers came into the huge department store. “Oh shit! Run!”

The pair sprinted through the department store, only to be confronted by some strange mechanical staircase. “What in the 5th Hokage is this?!” They had no time to think as the police gained ground. “Ffffffffffffff”

Minami leaped onto the stairs and battled her way up them, noticing only halfway up that there were people already on them and were coming at her. “Oh I see! Hey Tora! We’re going up these stairs when we should be going down them. Like duh, right!” she laughed. However with the police on their tail, they had no option but to struggle on and upwards towards the lingerie section….


*Shinobi World.*

A short time had passed since Megumis speech and the majority of the shinobi had left, with a few guards remaining. Jacob went back into his school and just watched out the window. There was the option to go out and explore but there was no way he was going to do that. He’d just stay in the building until he woke up, or the elaborate prank was over or whatever. He had no idea how the woman had ‘read his mind’ probably some analysis of his body language. She was pretty though…

He shook his head and snapped out of his thoughts. He wondered what the other people were doing here. Were they all in on this? Jacob just couldn’t handle any of this being real, of course there were the people that just took it in their stride. One of the guys, the really loud one with the football, he just acted as if this was totally normal. 

He saw a group of them going out towards the borders of their little camp and peering out. Jacob was curious but there was no way he was leaving the building. There was one guy who was actually enthusiastic about it all. He was jumping up and down pointing at things as if he recognised them. 

Nope. Jacob was not going to even look. Just stay in here and wait. That’s what the safest thing to do was. Though…maybe just open the window a little just to hear what was going on. That wouldn’t hurt.

He undid the latch and allowed the clean, forest air to enter the building. He heard bits and pieces of what the enthusiastic guy was saying. “Hokage is the most powerful person….face on the mountain…..jutsu which are like magic techniques…I know a couple of handseals.…kishimoto created this world in Naruto!”

Naruto? He had heard about that when some guys wanted him to join the anime group at school. He wanted to join but was nervous about it all, especially when they were easily the most bullied group in school. He didn’t want the hassle. Still this enthusiastic kid knew a lot about the place, perhaps he should go outside to find out. Jacob hesitated. He was scared but tentatively he walked towards the group with his hands in his pockets as he stood a good few feet from them.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 9, 2011)

*Heather...*

It only took a quick side step for Heather to avoid Dante, his eyes fixated on her most ample feature.  “Seriously, don't even bother.”  Heather rolled her eyes before letting them settle on the heavy weight in her hand.  “I'm not ever giving this up.”  She laughed almost manically before leaping on the cars and rushing off again.  

The shinobi that had been following the pair only froze.  They knew Heather and Dante and this situation just went from nerve wracking to terrifying in just a few short moments.  “Keep following but stay a safe distance back.”  One tall shinobi said watching Dante turn and follow after Heather before they too began to move.

“You're a fool.”  Heather growled glancing over her shoulder.  Feet moved swiftly jumping from one car to the next.  The screams of 'She's got a gun!' 'Oh my god!' and other things barely crossed the woman's mind, she concentrated only the sounds of sirens and the footfalls of the man following her.  “You just keep using that over-sized knife!”  heather laughed jumping quickly to the side when she sensed Dante almost on top of her.  He crashed hard onto the car.  “There is a reason I outrank you!”  she then sped up.

*Tora...*

“This is an awesome workout!”  Tora yelled, laughter heavy in her voice.  “Oops!  Sorry!  Watch out!  Coming through!”  the young woman kept spinning and pushing against the crowds, slowly making progress up the moving stairs.  A couple of ninja attempted to follow though most stood in the shadows of the store before turning and exiting, wanting to only get to safety where they could think things through without so much going on.

“Stop!  Police!”  A cry issued from below and near the doors.  

“Somebody is yelling...”  Tora turned hearing the new voice, one filled with authority though she didn't understand a word being said.  She then stuck her fingers in her ears and shook them slightly.  “Of course there are a lot of people yelling...”  Tora said pushing past a woman and her child.  The small girl slipped and looked like she was going to fall but the blue haired girl caught her and handed her to her mom.  “Be more careful.”  Tora smiled, the girl only looking confused at the language she didn't know.

It wasn't much longer and they reached the top of the stairs, only to see rows and rows of lingerie.  “Never could get into wearing that stuff.”  Tora wrinkled her nose and began to move through the racks of silks, satins, and cotton.  “Though some of these are really pretty...”  she held up a light blue matching set.  “What do you think?”  She completely forgot about the commotion behind them.

*
Alex/Shasta/Jacob...*

“There is no way...”  Shasta knew exactly what the guy was going on about but she didn't want to admit that was the possibility, not yet anyway.  “There has to be a logical explanation for what happened.  Not some fluke and they haven't created anything that can move things between worlds or dimensions if you will.”

“Who?”  The tall dark haired guy asked.

“Who what?”

“Who what what?”

“Who...oh god...”  Shasta rubbed her hands on her forehead, just a short conversation with the guy made her head hurt.  

“You said they.  I think that is what he meant.”  Alex said grinning at Jacob.

“'They' would be scientists.”  Shasta almost started to give them the exact terms but figured she would have to explain what they were and the guy still wouldn't have gotten it, a headache was already forming and she didn't want it to explode.

“Oh...dude wasn't there one of those know-it-all shows about this?”  Jake scratched his head confused.

Alex burst out laughing along with a couple of other people, Jacob joined in though he didn't know why.  “Those were awesome movies!  Though not a documentary.”

“Oh yeah...”  Jacob scratched the back of his head and laughed again.

“We need to figure out what to do.”  Someone from the crowd said.

“How do we get home?”

“What do those people want?” questions began to fly from different people in the group, soft sobbing could also be heard.

“I...I just don't know.”  Shasta mumbled, a statement that she hated but had no other option.  “Maybe we should figure out how many people are here from our world and see if anyone of...”  she glanced at Jacob and sighed.  “normal intelligence is around or if anybody has any ideas...”  she looked around at both familiar and unfamiliar buildings and sighed deeply.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 14, 2011)

*Dante*

His smile was ever present as Heather ran, wielding her new weapon. “I heard you like the swords, isn’t that how you outrank me anyways? Using Genjutsu with sex sounds like a technique that you wouldn’t want to dispel. Even if you were one of the examiners.” Dante was leaping on the roofs of the cars as he gave chase.

“Gotta say though, as much as I like your assets in the front I love watching you run too.” The majority of the police could not keep up with the pair of them there was one woman though who was as foolhardy as they were. 

“Get the fuck outta my way!” she growled at the citizens as she bulldozed through them. She was a mountain of a woman, standing 6ft tall and built like a powerhouse. She sacrificed nothing as her speed was just as monstrous. She leaped and managed to touch Dante’s coat with her fingertips.

“Damn, looks like this chase got more interesting.” He looked back and she was gone. “Or maybe not. Heh still got my eyes on the prize though” Though Heather did outrank him, and despite his teasing he knew full well it was due to her ability, Dante had the advantage of being trained harder in taijutsu, Heather being mostly genjutsu. She had kept him at bay with smart runs, finding the gaps in between cars and people. She kept to the main road as she knew that there was more to obstruct her chaser, however Dante was now a whisker away from catching her.

“Hah I got you now my little pretty!” he said and pounced like a jungle cat. Suddenly both shinobi were sideswiped by the chasing police officer, who knocked the wind out of both their sails. 

“You’re under arrest! Don’t move!” She screamed with such force that it stunned both Heather and Dante for a second. Heather, who was only under one of the policewoman’s tree trunk arm managed to wriggle out. She grinned at Dante as he lay trapped under the woman. “Enjoy!”

“Sorry, she’s just not my type…. Huh?” Dante felt something on his wrist

*Click!*

His right hand had a handcuff on it and the woman was attempting to spin him around to get his arms tied. "Whoa whoa, kinky stuff on the 3rd date, 2nd if you’re good.” 

He allowed the momentum of her attempt to spin him, to spin him more and over the woman. Heather was starting to run when Dante developed a devilish grin and leaped, “Not so fast toots!”

He went to grab her, but the policewoman snaked out an arm, tripping him up. As he fell the unsecured ring of the handcuff clicked around Heather’s ankle, in turn tripping her over. She spun her head around and glared at him like a feral cat.

“Not my fault!” Dante protested before Heather could say anything.

*Minami*

Tora was looking at the lingerie whilst Minami was already trying it on. “Wow, you know that would look good, oh how about these!” Minami jumped and threw a black little number at her “It’s got holes in all the right places!”

The police had now surrounded the two of them as they continued to shop. “Oh…oops!” Minami sheepishly put back the lingerie on the rack, “Oh um Tora we probably shouldn’t get caught.” Tora nodded and the both of them sprinted, dodging the various attempts to grab them. 

“Hah! These guys are easy!” Minami said flipping and dodging effortlessly. “Tora you get outta here I’m having too much fun!” she said as she was got an impromptu piggy back ride “Hyaa! Horsey!” Just as another officer was about to hit her with a baton, she flipped off, causing the wooden stick to connect with ‘Horsey’s” head.


*Vergil.*

They lived in poverty, that’s what he thought as he walked the streets. The houses were close together, the vermin were visible and numerous and the air smelt of struggle and hardship. 

“Heh, this spot right here is the best thing about this place. We always gotta defend it, not worth much but this is where it all happens.” Vergil looked at the sign above the door. ‘Murphy’s Bar.’ He didn’t understand the words but he knew what it was. The stench of alcohol, the dull beat of foreign music and the smashing of glasses. He had been to places like this before and did not enjoy them.

“Not my kind of place.” Vergil said

“The only place you’re going to find our good doctor. Just have to hope he’s not too drunk..” Mion grabbed his arm and pulled him into the darkness.

The bar was humid with sweat and blood. Fumes of strong liquor assaulted his nose as did the tobacco. Women with barely anything on came and went with drinks, their buttocks purple with the pinches they had received, and the mens faces bloodied from the resulting punch they got in return. Vergil stood out in his fine blue leather coat and tidy hair. These men were bandits. He knew Yamato would come out before too long.

“Hey Mion! Who’s the fuckwit?” someone yelled what others were thinking. 

“Yeah looks like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!”

A single gunshot rang out and pierced a hole in the chair, just in between a large man’s legs.

“Shut it. He’s a guest of mine and no-one you wanna fuck with. So if you wanna keep your balls where they are you’d better just shut the fuck up about him.” Mion said. It was apparent that she had just idly shot the weapon, without looking. Her power with the weapon was indeed impressive.

“Whatever. Shit.” 

The mob had settled down. Mion appeared to be the leader of them or at least a highly respected member of not only her gang but of the community. They carried on walking through the glares and got to a dubious backroom that had the most childish handwriting on it and a red plus sign. Some things were common, Vergil knew that it was a doctor’s office. Indeed they walked in and saw a man in a white coat, in his chair, feet on the desk and head hanging off his thin neck like some conker on a piece of string. His snore was deafening and was abruptly cut out as Mion kicked his chair and he came crashing onto the dusty floor.

“….the…fffffuuuu….” he could barely be bothered to finish his cuss. He got up and revealed his unshaven, dry skinned self. His eyes were still heavy and only one was half open

“Wake up. You got shit to do.” Mion barked. The doctor replied with an outstretched hand and eyes shut. Mion whispered something in his ear and the outstretched hand retracted in fast and his eyes snapped open.

“Fine! But that’s one favour down. You only get two more.” He said grumpily.

“Mmmhmm, you’re like my little genie aren’t you?” She pinched his cheek and he swatted her away. He ambled over to the swordsman and looked at his leg. Vergil stared with his usual icy gaze. “Bah! Hardly worth the favour.”

“I know, that’s why you’re gonna teach him how to take out the bullet, so he can do it himself next time.” Mion said, “plus you have to do it in Japanese, just like I taught you.”

“Ah, yeah, that’ll cover it.” The doc sighed. “Fine, let’s get this over with.”


----------

